# Durham, Lindsay GTA sub available



## BOSShog (Oct 16, 2008)

Got room for a route if you need to fill one, PM me,( f250 sd with 8' western and walk crew as well if needed). Im based just north of port perry but willing to travel. ( Billing wouldnt start untill i reach site) Tx Mike


----------

